# Misting with carbonated/mineral water



## kÃ¼$h (Apr 3, 2008)

I've heard this works well as a source of Co2, anyone ever tried it?


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 3, 2008)

if we're talking club soda, then there will likely be toxic levels of sodium and sulfur. just get you an oscillating fan yo.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm glad you started this thread (saved me having to  ) ... I've heard it's good to also water the plants with mineral water too as it gives direct C02 to the leaves *(edit: not leaves.. I mean roots)*. The problem is finding one that doesn't have the salts and other shit added (like Club Soda).


----------



## kÃ¼$h (Apr 4, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> I'm glad you started this thread (saved me having to  ) ... I've heard it's good to also water the plants with mineral water too as it gives direct C02 to the leaves. The problem is finding one that doesn't have the salts and other shit added (like Club Soda).



True dat.

Also is it possible for the contra to be harmed at all from the magnification through the water droplets?


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 4, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> I'm glad you started this thread (saved me having to  ) ... I've heard it's good to also water the plants with mineral water too as it gives direct C02 to the leaves. The problem is finding one that doesn't have the salts and other shit added (like Club Soda).


 Do not put carbonated water into soil.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 5, 2008)

kü$h;703330 said:


> True dat.
> 
> Also is it possible for the contra to be harmed at all from the magnification through the water droplets?


That's what I was wondering, because misting the plants in the dark would make no sense because as the plants use c02 during the light and not dark time, so you can't mist at night.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 5, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Do not put carbonated water into soil.


Why not?

I've seen it recommended in two marijuana growing books (one of them is the growers bible).

.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2008)

i have been using "Sams club sodium free club soda", I don't know if this is the right stuff but it hasn't seemed to hurt the little ladies under the lights. However they are only under cfl's for now. can't say i would try it under the hps.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 5, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Why not?
> 
> I've seen it recommended in two marijuana growing books (one of them is the growers bible).
> 
> .


because roots need O2 not CO2. If you drench the soil with carbonated water, you're going to suffocate the plant. 

maybe you can scan the page for us, or post up a quote on that?


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 5, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> because roots need O2 not CO2. If you drench the soil with carbonated water, you're going to suffocate the plant.
> 
> maybe you can scan the page for us, or post up a quote on that?


You're right, I agree with you, they do want oxygen ... however, the last place I read it while I was in the book store in The Growers Bible. I'll go back and check it out, unless someone else here has a print copy they could check.


----------



## haux (Apr 6, 2008)

carbonated water is an excellent source of C02 for your plants. use San Pellegrino and mist all of your plants about once a week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok but if your "cheap ass [email protected]" would sams club sodium free club soda be ok??? It's only listed ingredient is carbonated water.


----------



## haux (Apr 9, 2008)

only one way to find out..


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't you guys think that the C02 will come OUT of solution as it's being applied and then be given up to the atmosphere? Without metering how do you know this does anything at all?


----------



## metagrower (Apr 10, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Don't you guys think that the C02 will come OUT of solution as it's being applied and then be given up to the atmosphere? Without metering how do you know this does anything at all?



Seriously, without metrics experimentation is mostly useless. Or at least, without metrics your experimentation is far from scientific and therefore isn't really solid as a foundation for any sort of assumptions.

That being said, when you pour the carbonated water into the spray bottle it will release a lot of the carbonation. When you force the solution through the spray nozzle and atomize the solution, wouldn't all the carbon be released? I am sure /some/ would still be in there, but would it be in the form of CO2? I doubt it. 

Still, it's possible that the release of the carbonation into the room would augment the CO2 levels. In which case, you might as well just set a glass full of soda water behind your fan and hope that it adds CO2 to the ambient atmosphere as it naturally releases its carbons more slowly.

Not something I'm rushing out to try though. I'm more likely to pick up some dry ice before I start leaving soda water lying around my grow.


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 10, 2008)

im going to try it this grow.. one of the first movies i watched said to do it (anyone else see the movie on the net with the crazy guy w/ his face painted green, he tells you how to grow in your basement) anyway... i check on em all the time anyway and spray with water, might as well use soda water? im sure if you spray it on the leaf it will fizz... and thats exactly what you want right? i unno, i guess i will find out...


----------



## UncleSunny (Apr 10, 2008)

Be warned, some mineral waters have sugars added or naturally occurring in them...not enough for your tongue to notice, but enough for any wandering pests to be drawn to your plants. I tried it once, got caterpillars in my bud. Honestly, if you are growing in a room, a co2 generator made from a coke bottle and some yeast works much better, IMHO.


----------



## metagrower (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd love to see a how-to on that coke bottle + yeast co2 gen.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 10, 2008)

metagrower said:


> I'd love to see a how-to on that coke bottle + yeast co2 gen.



Hey! You asked for that thread and linkage, and you haven't posted there yet. Look to freshwater planted tanks for TONS of how-to's on soda bottle CO2 generators. 

The thread's down in Toke N Talk.


----------



## metagrower (Apr 10, 2008)

oh snap! thanks! Imma jump in the shower for a sec, but I'll be happy to aqua chat in a few!


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 10, 2008)

'T's a'ight. I need to get on the treadmill, myself. 

We've got AWESOME weather today so I have _got_ to get some good riding in.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 23, 2008)

get some ph 7 water and throw dry ice into it let disolve you will then have a solution with a ton of carbonic acid(co2 in solution) without any additives ph will be low probably. i use to have a freshwater plant aquarium sometimes i would give this to the aquarium at room temp the plants like it only do this with lights on though if there are fish you cant they will suffocate. anyways just thinking out load never used on terrestrial plants. besides how usefull is co2 at the root level im not sure i guess you could foliar spray?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 23, 2008)

it is true co2 begins to leave a solution as soon as it is no longer under pressure but it takes a little time. think of a beer going flat thats the carbonic acid converting back to co2 and leaving in the form of the bubbles you see in your glass. but it does take time depending on temp and movement of the solution. when sprayed it would probably dissipate in a few seconds. one way to test would be to spray soda water in your mouth if you still taste carbonation that tells you it is still in solution(if it doesnt taste flat there is still co2 in solution) and the plants would receive this i dont know to what benefit


----------



## ganjagoddess (Apr 26, 2008)

This whole idea of using Carbonated water came from the fact that it helps underwater growing plants because they can use the CO2 in the water...

BUT for plants that grow in the atmosphere This IS A PROVEN way to stunt your plants and offers ABSolutely no benifit...

Funny how even like 3 years after this rolls all over the internet it is still being perpetuated...

Sorry I am a horrible speller


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 26, 2008)

So, CO2 good for aquatic plants (this is something I already know factually), bad for terrestrial plants.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Apr 26, 2008)

From what I understand YES!

Urban Growing Myth....


----------

